# A little worried...



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Last Thursday I took Miko to the vet because he'd been shaking his head for a couple of days, so I thought it might be an ear infection. The vet said he couldn't see any signs of an ear infection but gave us Prednisone and said that if it was an ear infection it would knock it out stat. 
Since then, Miko has been extremely lethargic, drinking a TON of water (he's an inside dog) and peeing larger amounts more often (obviously). He hasn't had much of an appetite, either, but that started before the medication.
Could this all be because of the medication? Today is the last day of it so I'm thinking if he's not feeling better by later this week I'll take him in to get checked for kidney issues. The vet also said the ear shaking could be from an allergy but I really hope it's not that because we haven't changed his diet (PMR) at all.
I know he's not feeling well because he bared his teeth and kind of nipped at me for the first time ever when I tried to get him to move up off the floor and into the bedroom so we could go to bed last night. I was shocked... I'm really worried.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would have definitely had some blood work done as this doesn't sound like anything to do with an ear infection. Prednisone usually will increase a dogs appetite while they are on it, at least it does with people. I would fast him and get blood work done as soon as you can and hopefully find out what might be bothering him. Good Luck!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, we'll do that. How long to fast him? All day today and then take him in tomorrow?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think Natalie says to fast for 16 hrs for accurate bloodwork


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Didn't you post something before about this, thinking he might have some issues with his kidney? Do you feed any enhanced meats at all?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

No, I haven't worried about his kidney at all. He's only had enhanced meat once or twice when we were out of town and that was ages ago.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Prednisone could very well be the cause of all of these new symptoms, especially if they cropped up right after being started on it. Pred is a steroid that can definitely cause these problems. I'd wean him off of it asap and see if it helps him feel better. Some dogs just don't do well on it period. Maybe see if they can try Temeril P or simply diphenhydramine instead.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Prednisone could very well be the cause of all of these new symptoms, especially if they cropped up right after being started on it. Pred is a steroid that can definitely cause these problems. I'd wean him off of it asap and see if it helps him feel better. Some dogs just don't do well on it period. Maybe see if they can try Temeril P or simply diphenhydramine instead.


Ranmiller that's good to know because I've seen just the opposite effect with my old bosses corgi's who get prednisone everyday for allergies, they are hyper and eat a ton of food, always hungary.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Prednisone is a strong steroid so it can definitely have the effects you've seen on a dog. I find it awfully strange that your vet gave pred first without doing something less extreme first. Dogs shake their heads a lot if they have grass seeds or fur down there as well...was the doc able to get a good look down there? 

I would also wean him off the pred and I'm sure he will feel better. Also, I do recommend doing some comprehensive blood work and a urinalysis, fasting should be at least 12 hours before the blood draw and make sure he isn't too stressed out at the time of the draw as best you can anyway. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, he checked the ears well and said their was "a little redness" in one ear but that was all. I try to be really good about keeping his ears free of debris and funk. 

I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

an ear ache or ear problem can cause these symptoms...and prednisone reacts differently with each cilent....

diabetes is another option....or it could be baby just doesn't feel well....

i'd fast him like everyone suggested and take him in and get a senior panel.

btw, they had to put my pug out because his ear canals were so narrow they could not see the ear drum....and he had a wad of hair in there which explained HIS head shaking....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Like others have said, I would slowly get him off of the pred and take him in for some bloodwork and a U/A. It's a really strong steroid that can have different effects on every dog.


----------

